# Trigger removal/installation PX4 Storm



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Thinking about replacing the plastic triggers in my 3 Storms with the metal replacements and I was wondering if for one, it was worth it and for two, if someone could point me in the direction of some instructions on how to do it. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I couldn't find much in the way of tutorials online. The one I did find looked complicated or possibly inept, but here it is:






Here's a blog with diagrams. It's the second page.

Brian's blog ? Beretta CX4 Storm Accessories & Parts Upgrades

They also suggest you not do it yourself unless you're quite good at this sort of thing. They said the really tricky part is in the adjustments.

This one also might help, with diagrams:

Trigger jobs

There's probably more out there if you Google. I also Googled Trigger Jobs thinking, they might show assembly as well. You might try that too.

Personally, I'd be using a gunsmith.

Good Luck,
Craig


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

I think your probably right. I left a message over at Berettaforums and it kinda doesn’t really sound to be a worthy thing to even mess with. I think I’m just more interested now into just doing the conversion to the decocker only instead of spending 50 bucks a gun on a trigger that jus makes it “a little” better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Not to mention the fact that I heard that the metal trigger upgrade that Beretta sells isn’t even a Beretta trigger. It’s apparently aftermarket that also supposedly has a history of breakage so I don’t think I wanna spend money and my time on three new triggers for my storms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

